# grape seed extract



## twinkles (Oct 9, 2018)

does anyone know if you can take grape seed extract if you are on low dose aspirin --blood pressure meds--or valium( menieres disease) i have heard it is good for allergies ---i would ask my pc but iam sure she wouldnt know


----------



## Don M. (Oct 9, 2018)

twinkles said:


> does anyone know if you can take grape seed extract if you are on low dose aspirin --blood pressure meds--or valium( menieres disease) i have heard it is good for allergies ---i would ask my pc but iam sure she wouldnt know



There is plenty of info on Grape Seed Extract on the Internet....search and read up on it.  WebMD says there could be interactions with Aspirin.

https://www.webmd.com/diet/grape-seed-extract


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2018)

Yes the docs know....they have a little tablet that shows what natural supplements can minimize the effectiveness of your meds when taken...lots of them are dangerous to take with side effects....I worked in health food stores for years....


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 10, 2018)

I've been taking Grape Seed Extract for 23 yrs, I do take blood pressure meds (I'd like not too) and ibuprofen for bodywide OA pain issues...lots of stuff happened and I live with too much OA.

Have not bought an allergy drug or gone to an allergist in going on 24 yrs, the doc did NOTHING for me, took money and never got me better.  

If one is taking coumodin or other pharma blood thinners then caution on taking Grape Seed Extract.

Here is a great overview on Grape Seed Extract.,  I don't use this company's product but believe it's very good.

http://grapeseedextract.com/


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 10, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Yes the docs know....they have a little tablet that shows what natural supplements can minimize the effectiveness of your meds when taken...lots of them are dangerous to take with side effects....I worked in health food stores for years....



You mean the drugs are dangerous, right?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> You mean the drugs are dangerous, right?


Even tho medical drugs are synthesized, their base makeup could be from natural herbal roots so too much of another herb added can be detrimental.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2018)

Some benefits of Grape Seed Extract and drug interactions HERE.  I am using it daily again after stopping for years, I have no side effects and have no serious health problems or am on any prescription meds.



> While the benefits of using this extract are clear, there  are some possible side effects of which you should be aware, including  bleeding disorders, drug interactions, complications with pregnancy,  allergic reactions, stomach upset and dizziness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 10, 2018)

S.B.  I have such a deep Faith in this "grape" miracle and for it I keep away from vaccines, don't get colds/flues and plan that it keeps me from some other nasty health issues.  Keeps me from dentists too as my gums are in good health.  Grape Seed Ex addresses so much.   Good that you are back on it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2018)

Jam, I can't say that one supplement in particular is responsible for any of my good health in my old age, but I think they are a big plus and that's why I've been using vitamins, herbs and supplements for decades now. 

 As far as colds and flues go, I can honestly say that I have very few instances of them in my later years, whereas when I was younger I was always getting a cold or getting over a cold.  They do help the immune system, ones like vitamin C, D3, etc. have done me well.

  I put grape seed extract in the same category as turmeric, milk thistle, chlorella, etc.  They are not dangerous, fairly inexpensive and on my list to take frequently.  Ubiquinol (COQ10)is a good antioxidant and Lutein is good for the eyes, so I try to get those in daily too.  Glucosamine, MSM and k2 help keep my bones and joints healthy, also been taking some bone broth daily.

None of us know what tomorrow will bring, so some poor health or physical problem may come my way, I just hope to be able to cope with it and keep going.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 10, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Jam, I can't say that one supplement in particular is responsible for any of my good health in my old age, but I think they are a big plus and that's why I've been using vitamins, herbs and supplements for decades now.
> 
> As far as colds and flues go, I can honestly say that I have very few instances of them in my later years, whereas when I was younger I was always getting a cold or getting over a cold.  They do help the immune system, ones like vitamin C, D3, etc. have done me well.
> 
> ...



For me, it's Grape Seed Extract all the way #1 and that's due to the fact we were told at a Pycnogenol lecture in  1995 that "P" may prevent cancer(s).  It was just coming to the U.S. from France...then I found Grape Seed Ex a year later and then I found TONS of info on cancers and grape seed extract.


----------

